# Viper 5901 - HELP system NOT working



## rookyboy (Dec 28, 2010)

hello

just bought a ford ranger 2 weeks ago with a viper 5901 security system

went to the vehicle just a moment ago, put the key in the ignition, and there was no power in the vehicle (interior lights, radio, dash, etc.)

when i hit the lock button on the remote...i see the transmit icon light up...then the receive icon lights up...and when the "out of range" (the little X on the remote) icon lights up there is a short beep

the lock, unlock, start, etc. NOTHING is working

i'm as stupid as the day is long, so how can i start my vehicle tomorrow afternoon when i need to go to work? is there a way to shut-off the entire system and bypass it?

i've checked the battery in the truck and it seems to be fine and the remote is fully charged

thanks for your help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

rookyboy said:


> hello
> 
> just bought a ford ranger 2 weeks ago with a viper 5901 security system
> 
> ...


 No power in the truck has nothing to do with the alarm system, yet you say the battery is good how can it be? How did you check it? Did you jump the truck to see if that would work?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

truck should always have power, even with an alarm on it. Make sure the connections are good on the battery, make sure you didnt leave a light on or something.


----------

